# Mr. Clean vs. Pine Sol for fish coolers



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking for input as to which cleaner you prefer for cleaning and removing odors from fish coolers. I don't want to use bleach as I have in the past due to worry about splashing towels and swim suits on clothesline near hose. 
Thanks.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

longer hose? maybe, just maybe, clean the cooler on a day there are no clothes on the line.
js


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I always use clorox cleanup, just spray it on and let it set and hose it off later. never a problem


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

Bleach is best.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Dave.b said:


> Bleach is best.


 +1


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

+1 more on bleach. You don't necessarily need to use enough to worry about bleaching clothes to kill microbes in a cooler. A quarter cup of Clorox and a 12 hour soak would fix the biggest of coolers.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

js1172 said:


> longer hose? maybe, just maybe, clean the cooler on a day there are no clothes on the line.
> js


Well, I have to stick to no bleach because I'm referring to my 2 week OBX trip in August and there will definitely be many towels and swim suits scattered around the hose area.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't clean mine till after I'm home. and after Bleach dries it is safe


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Dave.b said:


> Bleach is best.


 i use a spray bottle 1/4 bleach to 3/4 water. Approx.. after spraying cooler with hose i spray my bleach mix right in the cooler and on top..let it be till next time. I do the same in my kitchen after clean up


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Any kitchen bathroom /cleaner will work. I usually use **** n span with dawn .then anti bacterial spray after it drys with lid open to get smells away. Alway dry/store open otherwise that's where you get funky mildew smells. Toilet bowl cleaner works good to cut with water will get any stain/dis color/smells out has a type of acid that didnt hurt my cloths or suits . I have even cleaned hulls of boats that way. Btw most laundry detergents can be had with bleach that its safe for cloths suits towls etc. If you think its gonna hurt anything just cut with extra water to dilute the bleach additives.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

#1 - stay away from kids
#2 - stay away from people that wear swimsuits
#3 - stay away from people that still use a clothes line
#4 - stay away from kids


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Bleach overnight


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

After cleaning put a rag with a splash of vanilla extract in your cooler and it will smell fresh the next time you use it.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I use a rag and hot water to clean off the slime and blood. If you're worried about chemicals just scrunch up a bunch of old newspapers and toss them in your cooler. Close the top and the newspaper will absorb the odor.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

More often than not most people over bleach thinking more is better......as a restaurant owner they make us take all kinds of food safety courses. Here a tip that should help you. A cap full of bleach in a five gallon bucket has the all the cleaning power you need to disinfect most surfaces. To get the bleach smell out rinse with water and baking soda.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I've never tried this for cleaning a fishy cooler but it works great for cleaning/sanitizing our primary fermentors. Star San is a commercial sanitizer and it removes stains and odors from the plastic food grade buckets we use to brew beer. Stains come from either the yeast, malts or hops that go into the pail. We've also used it to remove the pickle smell from $2 buckets we get at Fire House Subs. Put it in a spray bottle and you have a cheap food grade sanitizer you can spray on counters and cutting boards. 1oz treats 5 gallons.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

lemon and salt


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Soapy water and clorox clean up wipes. Wash with soap and water. Rinse. Wipe with clorox wipes and your done. Clean smell and disenfected


----------



## Deereman (Oct 30, 2013)

concentrated Lysol is the best ive found and it is a disinfectant without the splashup worries. I hope this helps I learned this from taxidermy school years ago. You can get regular or lemon scented and just a dab will do.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I had to work on a cooler a while back that had been stored tightly closed...with a cutting board left inside. 
Cleaned it out with bleach and water. 
Then put a few clorox "pop up dispenser type" wipes inside the cooler. Closed it up for a week or so. Took all that bad smell out. If wipes are left in too long, they will dry out and end up holding the stink smell that was absorbed.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Before you leave to come home, empty cooler of left over bait, spray out with water, add 10lb bag of ice, 1 gallon of water and a 1 inch chlorine tablet like your put in a hot tub. Drive home as normal. When you get home simply pull the plug, drain the water mixture and enjoy a spotless cooler. Worked for me every time.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Before you leave to come home, empty cooler of left over bait, spray out with water, add 10lb bag of ice, 1 gallon of water and a 1 inch chlorine tablet like your put in a hot tub. Drive home as normal. When you get home simply pull the plug, drain the water mixture and enjoy a spotless cooler. Worked for me every time.


 Wouldn't work for me. I always catch fish. Gotta have somewhere to hold my catch. Can't empty the cooler til I get home.
Good info though.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Wouldn't work for me. I always catch fish. Gotta have somewhere to hold my catch. Can't empty the cooler til I get home.
> Good info though.


Oh believe me Thrifty, Wilber does catch fish, he's talking bait cooler.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Kenmefish said:


> Oh believe me Thrifty, Wilber does catch fish, he's talking bait cooler.


OMGoodness!!! That's one large bait cooler....10 lbs of ice capacity, topped off with a gallon of water to boot.....Must be taking everything but the kitchen sink to throw at em.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Yeah, you got me there, sounds big for just bait.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have tried many different things, over the decades, and nothing is better than Sodium Hypochlorite . . . PERIOD !!!


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

How about putting towels and suits in a basket in the house (or in the dryer) OR cleaning it in the driveway and keep the kids away. You don't need a hose, just a bucket of water.


----------

